# Ultrasonic cleaner liquid



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm thinking about purchasing a cleaner and was wondering what kind of liquid or solvent is best for cleaning reels used in salt water. Any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a mixture of Simple Green and water. Just fill up the cleaner with water and give it about 10 squirts of Simple Green. Works pretty good for me....


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you going to drop the entire reel in the bath and let it rip?


----------



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

yes, unless that's a bad idea....


----------



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

also can anyone recommend an inexpensive machine to start with


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Harbor Freight. $75. Works perfect for this application.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Are you going to drop the entire reel in the bath and let it rip?


I hear that can take the finish off of the reel.

I use a baby jar and drop the bearings et al. in that with a diluted solution of simple green. Just fill the rest of the contained with water.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Wrap it in a rag if you are worried about the finish. You can put it in a plastic baggie too with the cleaning solution. Clean Dentures and partials all the time in the baggies.  My machine is a big time Gallon plus


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Distilled water with Dawn dishwashing soap works very well. For really stubborn stuff, mineral spirits work and that solvent is not so agressive that it hurts finishes. Since it takes a lot of mineral spirits to fill the tank, you can put the parts to be cleaned in a glass jar filled with mineral spirits, and then put that jar inside the ultrasonic cleaner's tank and fill the cleaner's tank with water. The sound waves will still do their job.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Kitchen Pass said:


> Harbor Freight. $75. Works perfect for this application.


My neighbor bought that one to clean his pistol brass. He was disappointed with it and went back to the old shaker polisher.

Did you ever use yours on rifle/pistol brass? I wonder if his was a defective one.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

mas360 said:


> My neighbor bought that one to clean his pistol brass. He was disappointed with it and went back to the old shaker polisher.
> 
> Did you ever use yours on rifle/pistol brass? I wonder if his was a defective one.


A UC is probably not the best for his application of cleaning and polishing brass. The unit he had was probably not defective as much as it was wrong for the application.

The UC cleaner will clean the crud off reel brass but the pieces still require polishing (usually by hand).

As far as cleaning reels I disassemble the reels and place all the "guts" in small strainer baskets and drop in UC solution (water & simple green). Same for frame and side covers. Never any issues with harming the finish. The bearings are put in a shot glass with Acetone and brass I put in a shot glass with CLR. Cycle until clean, rinse, dry, and begin reassembly. Polish or hand clean as needed with certain pieces.


----------

